# Exhaust leak+Rough idle



## Copper93 (Mar 24, 2007)

The other day my exhaust leak through just below the connector for the exhaust manifold. Now it idles rough as all get out. Are the two connected or do I need to look for another issue? The problem arised at the same time but I'm not sure if they are related. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1989D21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Is it possible the leak makes the idle _sound_ rough? Fix the leak then see how the idle is.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

exhaust leaks will directly affect exhaust velocity , fuel economy, and power and possible idle if the AIV system is now a vacuum leak !


----------

